# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Stine e merzitshme ne Olimp

## Fiori

Premiera e drames se vetme te shkrimtarit te njohur Ismail Kadare, "Stine e merzitshme ne Olimp", do te shfaqet per publikun ne date 11 tetor ne sallen e Teatrit te Operas dhe Baletit ne Tirane, ndersa 60 aktoret 'banore te Olimpit' vazhdojne aktualisht ne provat ne skene. Producenti dhe regjisori Gezim Kame, pohoi se "premiera do te zgjase dy ore, ndersa shfaqja i kalon permasat e nje teatri te zakonshem te vene deri tani ne skenat shqiptare". "Vepra ka nje filozofi sa te vjeter qe vjen nga antikiteti aq dhe aktuale qe e ndeshim ne kohet e sotme, ndersa elementet skenike te perdorur e kane zberthyer pothuajse totalisht dhe e kane bere te perceptueshme per nje publik te gjere", - tha Kame. - Shume stine u nderruan per te arritur ne "Stine e merzitshme ne Olimp" - Ka qene nje odise kater vjecare dhe kembengulja e regjisorit Kame qe ka arritur me se fundi konkretizimin ne skene te vepres se shkrimtarit te njohur, i kandiduar disa here per cmimin Nobel. Drama e Kadarese, me te cilen ai ka punuar 25 vjet trajton historine e te gjithe njerezimit, nga antikiteti deri ne ditet tona. Ajo i eshte kerkuar autorit te vihet ne skene nga Teatri Kombetar i Frances, por deshira personale e autorit ka qene qe kjo drame e cilesuar si "masive", te gjeje vend dhe te marre jete fillimisht ne gjuhen shqipe. "Eshte nje drame qe kerkon shume liri", u ka pohuar Kadare aktoreve"- gjate nje takimi miqesor para disa muajsh - nderkohe qe duhet te thyhet ideja e nje froni shume te larte zeusian". "Aty ku figurat evoluojne me nje ritem normal nga detaji ne detaj, duhet qe Olimpi dhe Zeusi te jene te prekshem dhe te vrojtuar nga te gjithe", - u sqaroi nder te tjera Kadare. Ndersa sipas regjisorit, Gezim Kame, "drama eshte nje pike e nxehte referimi ideor dhe artistik, ku luftojne mes njera tjetres dy ide te kunderta, ide te perfaqesuara perkatesisht nga Perendite e Zeusit dhe te Prometeut". Zeusi lufton per kufizimin e mendjes njerezore dhe simbolizon njekohesisht diktaturen, nderkohe qe Prometeu lufton per clirimin e energjive te mendjes njerezore nepermjet nje jete te liberalizuar dhe nje demokracie te vertete. Kame, te cilit Kadare ia ka dorezuar vepren prej 147 faqesh kater vjet me pare e cilesoi venien ne skenen shqipatare, "si nje eveniment te jetes se teatrit shqiptar". "Aktoret e perzgjedhur per kete drame si, Timo Flloko, Ahmet Pasha, Guljem Radoja, Bujar Asqeriu, Anastas Kristofori, Mirian Deti, Robert Ndrenika, luajne ne rolet kryesore te tragjedise ndersa rreth tridhjete te tjere interpretojne role te dyta dhe te treta", - tha regjisori. Sipas tij, "e vecanta ne kete venie skenike eshte tabloja e madhe e figuranteve, si dhe korit i cili eshte shume i cliruar nga skemat klasike". Nje pjese e rendesishme e realizimit, perbejne dhe skenografia e kostumet qe kane per autor Taulant Pustinen. Kame tha se, "jane tete ambiente te ndryshme te cilat japin imazhin e nje dekori monumental, ndersa jane qepur 150 kostume stilimi i te cileve i pershtatet ketij dekori". Muzika eshte kompozim i Vaso Toles, dhe eshte nje loje e gjalle elementesh te rinj folklorike, e cila do te beje nje aktualizim te kesaj drame mbarenjerezore me realitetin tone"-tha Kame. "Iniciativa dhe kemengulja per te vene ne skene kete veper eshte sa aventure nga ana ime aq dhe perpjekje " - tha regjisori, duke mos fshehur dhe besimin ne sukses. Drama shfaqet nen kujdesin e Shoqates per manaxhimin e Artit dhe Kultures, ndersa financimi i saj eshte mbeshtetur nga Ministria shqiptare e Kultures, Bashkia e Tiranes, Banka italo-shqiptare, Vodafon, Insig, K.E.SH.


_Marre nga Parajsa Shqiptare_

----------

